# Help Me Identify This Antique Bike



## E. DOMACHOWSKI (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello, Can Anyone Help Me Identify This Old Bicycle? I Have An Old Bicycle Which I Would Like To Sell But Have No Knoweldge About Bikes What So Ever. It Was Made With No Handle Bars And No Pedals It Instead Has A Long Bar To Turn The Wheels, Both Wheels Are The Same Size And Are Made From Metal It Has A Wooden Seat ( Which Has Woodworm) . I Have Never Seen A Bike Like This Before And I Believe It To Be Over A Hundred Years Old.it Needs Restoring As It Has Been Down My Cellar For Many Years It Is All Original And Very Unusual.i Would Be Grateful For Any Information About The History And Value.
                    Kindest Regards 
                               E.domachowski


----------



## eazywind (Dec 11, 2006)

*Pics are worth a thousand words*

Post some pictures. Both sides and some close ups. Best way to determine what you have.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like you have an early DRAISINE.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 14, 2006)

*branche*



E. DOMACHOWSKI said:


> Hello, Can Anyone Help Me Identify This Old Bicycle? I Have An Old Bicycle Which I Would Like To Sell But Have No Knoweldge About Bikes What So Ever. It Was Made With No Handle Bars And No Pedals It Instead Has A Long Bar To Turn The Wheels, Both Wheels Are The Same Size And Are Made From Metal It Has A Wooden Seat ( Which Has Woodworm) . I Have Never Seen A Bike Like This Before And I Believe It To Be Over A Hundred Years Old.it Needs Restoring As It Has Been Down My Cellar For Many Years It Is All Original And Very Unusual.i Would Be Grateful For Any Information About The History And Value.
> Kindest Regards
> E.domachowski




i will buy the bike, if you send a photo to      wbranche@cfl.rr.com  it could be 1,000 or 5,000 depends on what you have, thanks walter branche


----------



## lorne-shields (Dec 31, 2006)

*Greetings From Canada*

Greetings,

The unit interests me.  Thanks for bringing it up for me to view.

I can definitely use this for parts to a distressed Tricycle I owned but gave to a museum.  Care to sell it?  Please send me a fixed price and we can go from there.   
Kindly email me back directly as I am travelling.  *lorne-shields@rogers.com *


Lorne Shields from Toronto Canada .... with friends in the UK who can handle ALL aspects you might wish.  Alternate ... I can call you by phone and we can discuss a price and how I can pay you.  Payment is not a concern as I have ? accounts or cash.



Kind wishes for the new year.

Lorne Shields


----------



## lorne-shields (Dec 31, 2006)

Forgot to mention a fellow collector, Walter Branche sent me the information and image of the bicycle and that is how I know about it.  Thanks again .... Lorne Shields


----------



## E. DOMACHOWSKI (Jan 1, 2007)

*Unique Bicycle*

This A Very Unique Bicycle And I Can Not Find Another Anywhere, I Believe It Would Be A Crime To Use It For Parts As It Is Very Rare Indeed , I Have Contacted Many Bike Collectors And No-one Has Seen Another, It Appears To Be A One Off.


----------



## musclebikes (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres pictures of the bike you guys are talking about. My dad said hes seen another one absolutely identical to this in a museum. He is usually dead on when it comes to machines so I'de take what he said into advisement. The only problem is he doesn't  remember what museum it was in.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 4, 2007)

*the non real bike*

if any one wants to see a photo ,of what that bike was made from ,contact me    wbranche@cfl.rr.com     it is the early style steering bar from a rudge rotary tricycle, If it was some rare oddity of historical importance, or a one of interesting vehicle ..or even rideable  .. I would have bought it and payed whatever was asked,.. its not a game to me , thanks to everyone who knows,, walter branche


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is a picture that Walter emailed me of the complete bike that this part of the bike came from. 






Thanks Walter!


----------

